# reverse bands



## ken Sass (Oct 13, 2014)

1st time i have ever tried reverse bands, wow do these work!! helped me work coming out of the hole with explosive force and at the top end lock out. i really like them. i was using the blue big bands from westside barbell so i really had to stack on some weight for the last sets worked up to doing triples with a pause at the bottom and holding the lockout.
this is my present chest workout, if some of my fellow pl's could comment it would be appreciated. allsets are done with a pause at the bpttom and lockout on top
flt bench 135x15 225x8 275x5 for 5 sets
incline bench 135x10 225x6 245x5 255x3
reverse bands 315x10 405x6 455x3 for 3 sets
mil press 3 sets on a machine 15 10 and 6 reps
then some tricep work, maybe close grip push downs or bar dips
mon is my rep day
on thurs i hit shoulders 1st and then do dynamic chest work
3 sets using 1 pink band ran under the bench and hooked over the ends of the oly bar
185x8 205x6 225x5 
incline db 65x 10-15 for 3 sets 
close grip using a machine 3 sets of 10
then triceps


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 13, 2014)

Reverse band is dynamic work. Not sure if you have two dynamic days or something.

They are fun and all but don't over do it and lose power off the chest.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Reverse band is dynamic work. Not sure if you have two dynamic days or something.
> 
> They are fun and all but don't over do it and lose power off the chest.


i will move them all to thurs. and not every week. thanks pob


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 14, 2014)

they can work well as an overload pulling with the bar if you have a shit ton of weight on there.   that's if you don't have chains.  chains are my preference.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 14, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> they can work well as an overload pulling with the bar if you have a shit ton of weight on there.   that's if you don't have chains.  chains are my preference.


Same here. Bands on bench destroy my elbows.


----------



## CNYC (Nov 21, 2014)

I love using bands for dynamic work and Ancillaries lifts. 

I use bands on longer movements, I find like Pillar stated on bench it's just too short and hurts my elbows. 

I use them on sumo deads, you put them thru a 45 pound plate on the floor between your legs and loop them over the bar. It's great to help explode up with lighter weight.


----------

